# Could IBS be related to breathing?



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

I saw a doctor today for an unrelated condition to my IBS and he noticed how tense my face, neck, and shoulder muscles were. Then he hooked me up to a breathing machine and try as I might, I couldn't deep breathe. The machine showed that I adrenal breathe - shallow breaths - that cause adrenaline to release.This would explain why I get anxiety, migraines, and dizziness...but I'm wondering if it explains the IBS also. I know adrenaline stimulates the bladder and bowels.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

It also speeds up platelette movement which creates more arterial blockages. If circulation lies at the root of IBS for some of us, this would help indicate how that happens and can continue to worsen.Mark


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

I think the Provex works at platlet movement so that could be part of why it works for you.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Exactly. While I have never seen GI issues listed as an indicaator of heart disease, it would seem to be something to try if you have both cardiovascular disease and D at the same time. Since heart disease is still the #1 killer, it is likely that this would apply to many of us.Mark


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

I'll try to wean off the Motrin so I can give it a shot, maybe this summer when I have a few months off work.


----------

